# WaKü mit einer Pumpe aber 2 Kreisläufe?!?!



## Kryxus89 (13. November 2018)

*WaKü mit einer Pumpe aber 2 Kreisläufe?!?!*

Hallo zsm,

kurz und knapp. War gestern in einem Hardwareshop, nicht speziell für WaKü, sondern ein shop.für alles.

Hab mir zusammen mit einem Mitarbeiter mein WaKü Setup erstellt.

Jetzt zur frage: gekühlt werden soll CPU und GPU.

Der Mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt, das ich bei solch einer kühlung 2 Kreisläufe nutzen sollte. Find ich aber eig. Etwas über dimensioniert. In etlichen foren, so auch wie hier, und Videos bauen Leute solche kühlungen mit nur einem Kreislauf. Die Aussage des MA war aber, das es bei solchen kreisläufen passieren kann, das der Druck zu groß wird und die Schläuche platzen. Hmm.. hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Schon mal passiert hier??
Der MA selber baut wohl für den Shop die PC's mit WaKü für Messen zusammen. Also eigentlich jmd. Der ahnung hat.

Jetzt hat er mir folgenden Warenkorb erstellt:
Alphacool VPP 655 PWM Single mit dem Alphacool Deckel wo quasi 2 "eigene" Kreisläufe möglich wären.
2 × Alphacool Eisbecher 255mm
16/10 Schlauch
2× Nexxxos UT45 Radiatoren.

Aufbauschema wäre dann wie folgt:
Pumpe Out1 -> Radiator 1 -> CPU -> AGB 1 Pumpe in 1

Pumpe Out2 -> Radiator 2 -> GPU -> AGB 2 Pumpe in 2

... ich will ehrlich gesagt nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben, mir kommt das etwas überdimensioniert vor.

Allerdings wäre ja in dem fall nur der 2te AGB unnötig?? Die Pumpe generell ist ja super, ordentliche Durchflussleistung für ein größeren Kreislauf, allerdings auch etwas teurer als andere. 
Es ist auch kein Provisionsverkauf für ihn, wie bei anderen E-Märkten, wo nach einer Beratung der Name mit auf dem Bestellschein steht. Er selber hätte nichts davon eigentlich, mir teures Zeug zu verkaufen. Und ich denke auch, das wenn er mir was teureres andrehen wollte, er nicht unbedingt auf Alpha zurückgegriffen hätte, sondern EK oder Andere teure Hersteller.

Verbaut soll alles in einem TT View 71tg werden.
Gekühlt soll ein i7-8700k mit etwas OC auf 5ghz und eine GTX 1080ti Aorus Waterforce WB Extreme.

Danke für eure Hilfe!! 

MfG


----------



## sheldor_online88 (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü mit einer Pumpe aber 2 Kreisläufe?!?!*

Punkt 1: Schläuche die Platzen sollten wegen zu grossen Druck?!?! Noch nie gehört, ausserdem gibt dafür ja den AGB.
Punkt2: Zwei Kreisläufe sind für stark optimierte Systeme sinnvoll, GPU und CPU haben unterschiedliche Temperaturbereiche, um diese in ihren Temperaturbereichen gerecht zu kühlen sind zwei Kreisläufe für maximales OC am besten.
Punkt3: Wenn du in einem Kreislauf GPU und CPU kühlen möchtest , was problemlos möglich ist, dann brauchst du einfach eine Pumpe mit hohem Durchfluss.

Ich denke der Verkäufer will einfach verkaufen.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü mit einer Pumpe aber 2 Kreisläufe?!?!*

Nochwas 2 Kreisläufe mit einer Pumpe, wie geht das bitte schön?


----------



## Kryxus89 (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü mit einer Pumpe aber 2 Kreisläufe?!?!*



sheldor_online88 schrieb:


> Nochwas 2 Kreisläufe mit einer Pumpe, wie geht das bitte schön?



Also die Pumpe ist quasi in sonem Deckel installiert wo ich 2 Eingänge und 3 Ausgänge habe. Der 3te Ausgang ist einzelnd an einer Seite gebohrt für Wasser auslass, falls die Flüssigkeit mal raus muss.
Also wären ja quasi 2 eigene Kreisläufe mit der einen Pumpe möglich, durch den Deckel ... denk ich �� 

Die meisten Sets (Pumpe, Deckel) haben ja soweit ich weiß immer nur 1 in und out.

Ich such mal ein Bild im Netz, vllt. find ich das set.

Muss mal gucken wie ich es Baue. Wenn es so optisch gut machbar ist behalt ich das Set. 
Ansonsten wird alles überschüssige wieder zurückgeschickt.
Ich denke mal, Temperatur mäßig ist es der Aufpreis für die zusätzlichen Teile (mehr fittings, 2ter AGB) nicht wert oder?

Danke jeden falls schonmal!!


----------



## IICARUS (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü mit einer Pumpe aber 2 Kreisläufe?!?!*

Das ist korrekt das ein Top diese ganzen Anschlüsse hat, aber normalerweise sind diese dafür da um sein Loop besser verlegen zu können und nicht um alle zu nutzen. Bei meinem AGB habe ich auch zwei Anschlüsse an der Seite und zwei Anschlüsse darunter. Genutzt habe ich einen von unten für den Auslass und einen an der Seite für den Einlass. Die anderen zwei sind mit Blindschrauben zu.

Was er hier vor hat ist fast das selbe als würde man sich ein T-Stück verbauen und ein Loop aufteilen.
Das geht meist nicht so gut da sich Wasser immer den Weg mit dem geringerem Widerstand sucht.

Das Schläuche platzen ist genau so ein Unsinn, die Pumpen können gar nicht solch ein Druck aufbauen.
Zwei Kreisläufe(mit zwei Pumpen) kühlen die einzelne Komponente vielleicht etwas besser, aber nicht in einem Sinn wo es zwingend notwendig ist. 
Normalerweise werden zwei Kreisläufe nur aus Optischen Gründen verbaut. 

Vielleicht bekommt der Mitarbeiter ein Leckerli von seinem Chef wenn er mehr verkauft.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü mit einer Pumpe aber 2 Kreisläufe?!?!*

Vergiss einfach ALLES was dieser Mitarbeiter erzählt hat.
1 Pumpe, 1 Kreislauf, Spaß haben! Der zweite AGB ist natürlich für die Katz


----------



## DARPA (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü mit einer Pumpe aber 2 Kreisläufe?!?!*

Totaler Quatsch, den der Typ da erzählt hat.

Dazu, 2 Kreisläufe mit 1 Pumpe? Da kommt es ja zwangsweise zur Vermischung des Wassers, wodurch der einzige Vorteil von getrennten Loops hinfällig ist 
Und außerdem ist sowas fluiddynamisch ein beschissener Aufbau.


----------

